# Hawk Pictures



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have a hawk that frequently stops by my back yard. Although I was unable to get my camera in time to take his picture while he was on the fence, I managed to take a couple of pictures of him in the tree behind the back fence.

I thought some of you might like to see him. 











​*


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Lovely bird but yikes! He sure is scary! We have two that frequently visit our yard so I always have to keep a close eye on my budgies when I bring them outside....


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like a Cooper's Hawk.  Beautiful bird!


----------



## Abby (May 12, 2010)

That's a big bird! It's cool you got photos to share.


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow what a beautiful bird! You are lucky to have such a gorgeous visitor


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

this hawk is lovely! here is a pair here with their chicks that look just like this hawk! We have owls too! this scares me though, I always have my birds out supervised!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

That is a beautiful Hawk.. We have them out here to... Maybe he was hunting for food he might of been hungry....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pictures! There are a few falcons (quite similar to hawks) in my area too, but not so close to my home and I love to see their majestic flights and the way their behaviour changes when they spot prey up high in the sky and come gliding down to get it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I live next to a golf course so there is more wildlife in my area than one might expect for a suburb of D.C. and I love watching the hawks, foxes, and deer.

However, I'm not overly fond of the hawk coming to "visit" my back yard since I feed the squirrels, chipmunks and birds there.
Mr. Hawk was much to close to the squirrel house I have in the tree he was perched on and I was quite relieved when he moved on yesterday.*


----------



## Clementine_3 (Dec 27, 2012)

What a handsome fellow! 
I have a few Cooper's that come to my yard, a few Red Tails that do fly-overs, a Kestrel that hangs around and a few hawks/falcons that I've not properly ID'd yet. When you feed outside birds you feed all the outside birds...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Clementine_3 said:



When you feed outside birds you feed all the outside birds...

Click to expand...

Not necessarily -- if I'm around the hawk has to find his meals elsewhere. 
*


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Debs
Thank you for sharing the photo's of the hawk!!
We do get nearly the same sparrowhawk here and some are visting our garden from time to time. It has visited the wildbird waterfeature one morning and it was so quiet outside with no wild birds visiting the feeders. I sometimes can hear them in the trees during our summer.


----------



## Goldielover (Jun 10, 2008)

We have a pair of red tails around here. Gorgeous birds. Doubt the pigeons agree with me. May always shuts up if she hears the hawks scream.


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Nic hawk pics Deb. You can send him by here, it is all the Pidgeons you can eat .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Budgiekeet said:



Nic hawk pics Deb. You can send him by here, it is all the Pidgeons you can eat .

Click to expand...

OK, that comment definitely made me laugh! *


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice photos! I understand your feelings since I also like to feed the squirrels, birds, etc. Last year one of the squirrels moved her nest over to my balcony on the third floor and I was able to enjoy the cute baby squirrels coming out from under the patio furniture. The mother managed to shred some of the cushions  but, oh well, it was for a good cause...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


pmiaria said:



Nice photos! I understand your feelings since I also like to feed the squirrels, birds, etc. Last year one of the squirrels moved her nest over to my balcony on the third floor and I was able to enjoy the cute baby squirrels coming out from under the patio furniture. The mother managed to shred some of the cushions  but, oh well, it was for a good cause...

Click to expand...

Patricia, 
You do sound like a kindred spirit.  My neighbors would be much happier without the squirrels around but I love watching them play. Having my squirrel house has been great as I get to see the little babies when they first start venturing out into the world.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

How cool to feed wild-squirrels...In Australia we don't have them wild only see them in the Zoos.. We can feed possums that are wild....I have only seen a Squirrel in the zoo ...Deb next time you are taking photos of Squirrels can you share some photos of them for us to see...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn,

Take a look at this thread 
http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=199793

It has a few pictures of a couple in the squirrel house. I'll have to get some others when we have better weather since it is pouring down rain today!*


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! I did not know that squirrels could use such a small bird's nest box for a nest. I guess I was used to seeing them in my patio furniture with cushions all around...:laughing:


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Beautiful hawk, Deb.Jax & I just got back from our walk and we saw a beautiful hawk soaring above us..... they are so majestic.Jax was much more interested in the ducks, though..... they make a lot of noise which he loves!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Skipper says "I thaw I taw a puddy hawk! I did, I did taw a puddy hawk...but tat bad 'ol puddy hawk ain't gonna get little Skipper!"


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


pmiaria said:



Wow! I did not know that squirrels could use such a small bird's nest box for a nest. I guess I was used to seeing them in my patio furniture with cushions all around...:laughing:

Click to expand...

Actually, the squirrel house isn't all that small Width:	9.25in
Length:	11in
Hole Diameter:	3in
Height:	17.75in

There were at least 5 and maybe 6 squirrels that packed themselves into it when we had super cold days this past winter.



Jedikeet said:



Skipper says "I thaw I taw a puddy hawk! I did, I did taw a puddy hawk...but tat bad 'ol puddy hawk ain't gonna get little Skipper!"

Click to expand...

:laughing: Nick -- you crack me up!! :hug:*


----------

